# What's 'heavy snow' for you?



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

heavy snow- 150cm maybe
It used to snow so much you couldn't get out of your house (it reached the roof) a lot 
not anymore though...


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I saw snow last year, it was few millimeters I'd say.  Never saw heavy snow either. 

Saying that I don't really want to see heavy snow anyway, get stuck in freezing cold..No..no no... ....brrrrrr...already feeling cold after thinking of snow! 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Very light - The earth is perceivable white
Light - 1 to 10cm
Medium - 10 to 50cm
Pretty heavy - 50 to 100cm
Heavy - 100 to 150cm
Very heavy - More than 150cm

In Finland, snow appertain to a normal winter. I don't know how much would be an average and of course the volume of snow depends on it where you are located. In Lapland (north Finland) temperatures are lower and you get more snow. Southests parts of Finland can suffer from the lack of snow almost whole the winter. According to my cognitions I would say that we get normally something around 20 to 70 cm here east/pretty south. Or got. As to snow, recent years have been pretty poor. I've even heard that there weren't snow at all in the southest part of the country in the last year. Except the year before last year there were a real "snowstorm" on our corners. We got snow surely 100 to 150cm (and because our backyard is pretty space and plane snow drifted there. I estimate that the drift was finally something around 3m high. It was odd to watch out of a window when you saw more snow than sky. But this snow and drift didn't stay whole the winter).

I hope that we'll get snow in the future too. It lights a little when there are dark all around you and is much more comfort than rain and wet environment.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I've never seen over an inch:?


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

In Maryland ... anything over 5-6 inches.
Up here in Connecticut .... well.... we'll find out!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> Except the year before last year there were a real "snowstorm" on our corners.und you and is much more comfort than rain and wet environment.


I mean we had a real snowstorm. Sry had to fix


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

we have had snow storm that leave 20 inches or so,
but a normal snow probably 2 to 3 inches.

you just hope it melts off before the next snow storm. LOL


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

It's not even Thanksgiving yet, and I heard on the news that we were supposed to get up to 18 inches of snow tomorrow. Usually our bad snow months are January/February. Heavy snow its around a foot or so. We get lots of snow being right next to Lake Michigan. We get blizzard like storms. Nasty weather, where everyone can barely see out their windows type nasty.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

It usually doesn't really snow here until about January. I'd say that most of the time if snows a couple inches. It's not really a snow until about 4 inches 'cause the grass sticks out if there's not at least 3 or 4 inches of snow. Every couple of years they have a snow day at school. They usually don't cancel school until about 8 inches that come down quickly or a really bad ice/snow mix. We've had flurries a couple of times already.

My uncle moved to Nashville years ago. He has always joked that they cancel school if the weather man says it might snow.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

we never have snowdays.. 
it was actually in the rule book at my old school that school would never be cancelled because of te weather


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think the most I have ever seen at one time was 22 inches. On average though, a snowstorm here will dump about 5 or 6 inches at a time.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

About a foot or so is big to me; here in Delaware we don't get too much.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The amount of snow we get doesn't bother me to much other than the fact my current vehicle does not like it. It's the ice that bothers me.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, we can't compete with Finland or Iceland... Let's see, up to about 4 inches, we all drive more carefully. If we get 6 inches in a hurry, we might cancel school buses. Maybe... A lot of snow would be a foot at a time. That's rare. But over the winter we will get about 6 feet maybe. It doesn't seem like that much because it all gets packed down. A few years ago, we had a roadway cut out to our shop and the snow was as high as the truck box, but that's pretty rare.

I always consider "heavy snow" to be that really wet, sticky stuff, because it IS heavy! Great for snowmen, forts and snowball fights! Then we get that lovely "powder snow" that's awesome for skiing and sliding in!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

northernmama said:


> Well, we can't compete with Finland or Iceland... Let's see, up to about 4 inches, we all drive more carefully. If we get 6 inches in a hurry, we might cancel school buses. Maybe... A lot of snow would be a foot at a time. That's rare. But over the winter we will get about 6 feet maybe. It doesn't seem like that much because it all gets packed down. A few years ago, we had a roadway cut out to our shop and the snow was as high as the truck box, but that's pretty rare.
> 
> I always consider "heavy snow" to be that really wet, sticky stuff, because it IS heavy! Great for snowmen, forts and snowball fights! Then we get that lovely "powder snow" that's awesome for skiing and sliding in!


Ah! you reminded me of my night shift last week. We had a heavy fairly heavy snowfall near work so we ended up making a snowman behind the hospital :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Over here, anti-skid tires are required in law when the weather turns too wintry (I don't remember which was the due date of anti-skids but I remember that it was in November).

Driving in winter is still pretty horrible sometimes. Like in the last week when all roads were frozen/full of snow/slush.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

In France it's also the law to put chains on. The funny thing is that they do it when it just starts sprinkling snow. Here there are no laws. You will people drive regardless of the weather.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

In this part of North Carolina, 2 inches means "Stop everything, the end of the world is coming."
In Cleveland, OH where I grew up, 2 feet means "It's almost beach weather."


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

6 inches is heavy snow...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

We are also required by law to put on winter tires.. 
and we always, always always have to have our lights on.. even in the summer which I don't understand
But it's very helpful in the winter


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Lights on even in summer do help ALOT. You can see an oncoming car much easier and earlier. All the cars here come with "daytime running lights" now -- basically headlights, but a bit dimmer. However, that doesn't turn on the tail-lights which are also very helpful.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

but the thing is that where I am there is constant daylight in the summer. I was driving home from work at just before midnight (I finished my shift at 11/11:30) and I could still see the sun
so the lights don't do much...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We get snow just not very often and when it does it melts fairly quickly. I've seen 6-8 inches (about 17cm?) which is a lot for here. We are on the very southern border of Kansas. No one uses snow tires and most drivers freak out when 2-3 inches falls. The county and state do not have those big snow plows so if we got a lot of snow we would for sure be screwed :lol: They put sand down on the streets. Then when it melts the sand gets tossed up by the car in front of you and you get stone chips in your windshield :evil:
Northern and western Kansas get it pretty bad with blizzards and blowing snow.
I don't mind snow, its the cold temps that go with it that bothers me. As everyone who keeps animals knows, it takes twice as long to get everyone taken care of when everything is frozen.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

We have snow maybe once every ten years it seems... I consider an INCH of snow 'heavy snow'...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> but the thing is that where I am there is constant daylight in the summer. I was driving home from work at just before midnight (I finished my shift at 11/11:30) and I could still see the sun
> so the lights don't do much...


You'd be surprised how much of a difference it makes in the daylight. I know I was when it started here. Daytime running lights only became mandatory on cars a few years ago so there are many here who still don't have lights on during the day. I can see the cars with lights WAAAAYY sooner than the others. And it's easier to judge how far away they are.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

M2G, those videos are enough to make no one want to drive when it is snowy. I'll just stick to my horse. Or like we do every time we get snow, a team with a sled. Lots better traction and control.  LOL


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

northernmama said:


> You'd be surprised how much of a difference it makes in the daylight. I know I was when it started here. Daytime running lights only became mandatory on cars a few years ago so there are many here who still don't have lights on during the day. I can see the cars with lights WAAAAYY sooner than the others. And it's easier to judge how far away they are.


 
It might be mandatory in some states. Here in Ohio the State Troopers
cars do not have daytime running lights, they are disabled.

they (state) can disable safty equipment and no problem, but let
them see you not wearing a seat belt and it will cost you $70.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> and we always, always always have to have our lights on..


We too. And I agree with northermama. Them help a lot, even in the summer.


----------



## qha4 (Jun 9, 2010)

4 feet,1-2 feet is abought average for my part of minnesota.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

a 1/2 inch of snow is "heavy" for our area. A half an inch can literally shut down the city. - You can imagine the chaos when we had a freak storm last winter that dumped ~18 inches of snow! :shock: We thought the world was ending! :wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

those videos were shot in Portland, Or, or at least one of them was. They get some nasty ice storms there. In Seattle area we get snow about every other winter nowadays (was more when I was a kid). Last year not a flake. The year before we had about 13 inches in the city! It was a nightmare because the mayor would not let them use salt on the streets (to protect the water quality from runoff). And, we have very few plows considering what a big city this is. And, the whole place is built on hills and bridges! And, a lot of folks have no real experience driving in snow and don't have snow tire or studs or chains. And, the kind of snow we get is wet and compacts down int a hard, ice like substance with a film of water on top. I challenge anyone from the great flatlands of the snowbelt (who make fun of us wimpy Seattlites when it comes to snow) to make it up and down our hills on our homegrown snow; Cascade Concrete, as it is fondly known.
We are being told that we will have a good snow year. So, I guess that'll be two or three snowfalls of 2 to 6 inches each. Isn't much , really.


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

Well i'm jealous!! I've never seen snow in my life :-( 
I get excited when it hails for 2 seconds & the hails stones are 2mm in diameter haha


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> The UK doesn't get much snow. We're at a higher latitude than the States, apart from Alaska, but the gulf stream keeps us at drizzle and clouds instead of snowstorms. So we're not very good at dealing with snow.
> 
> The BBC reports 'heavy snow' in northern Scotland - 'up to 10 cm'. That's four inches.
> 
> ...


 
That's a typical day for us here. For us I think heavy snow would be 2-3 feet of snow in a very short period of time. We generally have that much snow through the full months of winter, but its a build of it over a period of weeks. Getting a sudden fall of that much snow would be a lot.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

We get dumped on every year. I'm in Montana and they barely even plow the roads during the winter because it's just pointless. I had to shovel my car out of the snow to get to school last year...
Like m2g said 2 or 3 feet at once is a lot. But its not unusual to see snow drifts over your head that have piled up.

I moved here from NJ and miss the days where everything shut down over an inch of snow... 

The only snow day at school anyone my age can remember (Im 21) was when it was -40 and the school buses wouldnt start. I've personally gone to class in -30 weather. Ugh.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Heavy snow here would be one single flake! LOL!


----------

